# Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)



## CKlein (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

möchte mir für die kommende Session mein erstes Futterboot zulegen. Da ich zukünftig auch andere Gewässer befischen will, sollte es auf jeden Fall ein Echolot haben. Ich will allerdings maximal 1200 € ausgeben. 

Bisher kommen die folgenden Boote in frage:

- Carp Madness XXL 
- Carponizer

Die "Fischfeeder" ist mir mit 1500 € |bigeyes zu teuer. Irgendwann muss man auch einen Schlußstrich ziehen!

Zurzeit tendiere ich aufgrund des günstigeren Preises (ca. 1000 €) zum Carp Madness XXL :k. Leider konnte ich zu diesem Boot keine Erfahrungsberichte finden. Hat jemand dieses Boot? Leider hat es nur einen Futterschacht, was ich allerdings nicht ganz so dramatisch finde. Weiß jemand von euch, ob der Futterschacht automatisch per Fernbedienung geöffnet werden kann? Möchte keine manuelle Variante (mit Schnur oder ähnliches). Für so viel Geld muss es automatisch gehen!

Auch den Carponizer finde ich nicht schlecht, wobei 1200 € hart an der Grenze sind. Des Weiteren soll es wohl Probleme bei größeren Boilies geben (ab 20 mm) und die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht so doll. 

Folgende Kriterien sind für mich wichtig:

1. Gutes Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis
2. Gutes Smartcast Echolot (150 - 200 Meter sollten ohne Störungen möglich sein)
3. Automatisches öffnen der Futterluke.
4. Beleuchtung (vorne und hinten)
5. Reichweite (250 Meter sollten reichen)
6. Guter und schneller Service 
7. Geschwindigkeit und geringe Lautstärke 
8. Katamaranbauweise (Trimaran ist auch OK)

und das alles für MAXIMAL 1200 €. 


Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Bin am verzweifeln. #q

Ach ja, es werden auch Echolote angeboten, die in Deutschland nicht zugelassen sind. Diese haben allerdings eine höhere Reichweite. Was passiert, wenn man diese hier betreibt? (Stürzen Flugzeuge ab oder schwimmen die Fische bald oben:q) Merkt das überhaupt jemand? 

DANKE!!!#6


----------



## asuselite (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Hey cklein,

ich werf mal ganz dreist(  ) die Vopi Boote ins rennen!
Hab da schon sehr sehr viel guten drüber gehört und der Service soll auch klasse sein!
Guck dir sie Seite mal an sehr interessante Boote wie ich finde!
Hab dir hier außerdem noch mal ein kleines Video rausgesucht in dem das Boot getestet wird!
Ist die Folge 5 in der es getestet wird (aber alle anderen Folgen kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen )!!!
Leider konnte ich dir jetzt nichts zu deinen Boote sagen, aber vielleicht ist das Vopi ja was für dich und mit knapp 800€ kann man da auch nicht über den Preis meckern!
Achja und auf der Seite vom Vopi selber sind auch noch ein paar Videos zu finden!
Hoffe es hilft dir

Gruß SimoN!#h


----------



## CarpMetty (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Moin!
Das eine Boot kenn ich nicht, aber das Carponizer hab ich! Würd aber eher davon abraten!
 Bin auch einer von vielen usern,die das Boot nach relativ kurzer Zeit einschicken mußten! Das Ladegerät vom Bootsakku war defekt, und das Boot sagte von ein auf den anderen Tag kein Ton mehr!
Das mit den Boilies die klemmen stimmt, auch bei kleineren Durchmessern, oder Frolic passiert das manchmal. Ich habs schon lange aufgegeben, nur Boilies damit zu Füttern. Die Luken verlaufen nach unten hin konisch, und dann ist da noch ne kleine Kante, deshalb klemmt die ganze Ka... immer. Wenn man immer nur eine Reihe Boilies in die Luke legt, und dann Mais, wieder ne Reihe Boilies ...... dann klappt das aber wohl.
Der Service der Firma Carplounge Tackle ist auch unter aller Sau! Als ich das Boot eingeschickt habe, habe ich mir das Entry Fisch Finder Echolot bestellt. Als das Boot ankam, war der Geber eingebaut, doch wo war der Monitor, und die Rechnung? Angerufen: "Schicken wir nach"! Monitor angekommen, Rechnung? Nicht dabei! Wieder angerufen, aber immer noch nix!
Also, endlich Echolot, ab ans Wasser, angeln! Boot ins Wasser, fahr los, auf einmal, kein Empfang mehr, ich guck, Boot gerade mal 50-60 Meter entfernt! In der Beschreibung des Echolots steht was von 250-300m!!!!!!
Also, die ganze schei... wieder zurück! Im Schreiben habe ich in* unterstrichenen Fettbuchstaben* geschrieben, das ich noch ne Rechnung gerbrauch! Echolot kommt zurück, mit neuen Sender, Rechnung? Du ahnst es..... Wenigstens hat das Echolot jetzt ne akzeptable Reichweite!
Ein Kollege hat sich für sein Baitcruser auch ein Echolot dort bestellt, für 500 Okken!!! Weiß jetzt nicht welches, dort passt die angegebene Reichweite auch nicht!
Angeblich wird ja alles noch auf Funktion und Reichweite getestet, bevor es das Haus verlässt......................wers glaubt......
Also schau dich nach was anderen um! Die Vopi Boote sollen wirklich gut sein! Hab sie allerdings auch noch nie live gesehen!


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Hallo, 
Schau mal bei EBAY unter 

*<H1 class=itemTitle>Bausatz Carp Madness XXL Futterboot Baitboat + RF 25 e*

das Original- mit Einhandsteuerung und getunten RF 25 e</H1>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Ich selbst habe mir dieses Boot bei diesem Händler gekauft und bin voll zufrieden.
Der Händler bietet das Boot mit RF 25e und RF 15e an.
Das Boot habe ich mir, allerdings zusamengebaut und nicht als Bausatz, für ca. 800 Euro gekauft.
Ich habe die kleinere Version des Echolotes gewählt, da diese für einen Hobbyangler voll ausreichend und auch preiswerter ist.
Das Einzigste was mich etwas stört, ist, dass die Futterklappe nach dem Öffnen nicht wieder verschließt und Du mit geöffneter Klappe zurück fahren musst.
Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, fährt nur etwas langsamer.
Das Echolot habe ich bis ca. 200m getestet, dann stürzt es ab.
Eigentlich eine ganz ordentliche Leistung für so ein kleines Teil !!!
Ob man mit dem Boot bis 800m hinausfahren kann, weiss ich nicht, da man es dann bestimmt nicht mehr sieht.
Getestet habe ich es ( bei vollen Akkus ) auf ca. 400m.
Besonders gut ist der ruhige und schnelle Lauf des Bootes und die Beleuchtung, die Du nachts wirklich " meilenweit " siehst.
Ach ja, dass Boot ist wirklich ein Lastentier.
Ich habe den Futterschacht randvoll mit Boilies, ca. 3 Kg, zum Marker gefahren, ohne dass ich irgendwelche " Ermüdungserscheinungen " feststellen konnte.

VG Schwarzwasserhai

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## Spector (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

ich will  mal noch eine Alternative in den Raum werfen....


http://www.fish-master.de/shop/index.php/cat/c1_Futterboot.html

bis zu 5 Jahren(für die Premiumversion und 3 Jahre für die Standart) Garantie...finde ich zumindest richtig gut


----------



## CKlein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*



Spector schrieb:


> ich will  mal noch eine Alternative in den Raum werfen....
> 
> 
> http://www.fish-master.de/shop/index.php/cat/c1_Futterboot.html
> ...



Hast du das Boot selber mal getestet? Sieht wirklich gut aus und wäre ein weitere Alternative.


----------



## CKlein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps!

Also den Carponizer hab ich jetzt von meiner Liste gestrichen. Dafür ist das Vopi Boot und der Fish-Master dazugekommen. Im Moment gefällt mir der Fish-Master am besten, allerdings kostet die Premium-Version gleich 1500 € |bigeyes. Die Frage ist, ob es unbedingt ein Jet-Antrieb sein muss. Allerdings ist so ein Boot auch eine Anschaffung, die ein Leben lang halten soll (im Idealfall). Aber 5 Jahre Garantie und Bauteile "Made in Germany" ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Blizard (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

ich finde hier muss man abwegen:
Möchte man ein Boot haben was man hin und wieder mal einsetzen möchte?  Oder möchte man ein Boot welchem ein Dauereinsatz von 365 Tagen im Jahr nichts ausmacht. 
Für das zweite würde immer den Fischfeeder empfehlen für das mehr Geld spart man Zeit und Nerven. ich denke wenn bereit ist 1300 euro auszugeben dann kann man etwas mehr ausgeben und sich gleich was Gutes holen wie den Fischfeeder.


----------



## Spector (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*



CKlein schrieb:


> Hast du das Boot selber mal getestet? Sieht wirklich gut aus und wäre ein weitere Alternative.



nein habe ich nicht...hab aber in einem anderen Forum drüber gelesen.....so langsam denke ich nämlich auch über ein Baitboat nach......


----------



## CKlein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*



Spector schrieb:


> nein habe ich nicht...hab aber in einem anderen Forum drüber gelesen.....so langsam denke ich nämlich auch über ein Baitboat nach......



Was haben die denn über das Boot berichtet? Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme? 

Finde es auch schade, dass man den Fish-Master nur gegen Vorkasse kaufen kann. Hab bei einem dreistelligen Betrag etwas Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp. Kauf dir ein VOPI Boot. Probier es aus und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, schickst du's einfach wieder zurück. Genauere Informationen findest du auf PlanetVopi.


----------



## Blizard (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

das VOPI Boot ist auch nicht schlecht.  Ich würde mir die Bode auch vorführen lassen und alles genau erklären bevor du kaufst der von Fischfeerder kommt auch zu dir an den See.


----------



## Maik Otto (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Hallo,

Anmerkung: Ich bin kein VIP Kunde der Firma und habe 

nix davon wenn ich das betreffende Boot "schönrede" Ich hatte mir 

in Ende 2007 das Boot plus Echo usw zugelegt weil ich vom Gesamtpacket 

überzeugt war und bin. Der Fih_Master ist ähnlich und auch sehr interesssant.

und ist sicher eine Alternative.Der Jetantrieb ist eine feine Sache Zwecks

Krautverwicklungen.

Thema "Carponizer"

Das Boot hatte ich die letze Saison (2008) geschätzte sechs 
Wochen im Dauereinsatz. Das heißt sechs Wochen täglich 
10 Fahrten auf zwischen 150 und 350 Meter.Dazu komen noch 8 Gewässererkundungen bzw das anfertigen von Unterwasserkarten .Jetzt kann jeder
die Kilometer addieren.
Das "normale" Echolot reicht in meinem Fall meist bis 180 Meter.Das ist natürlich Umgebungsabhängig.Wenn das Echo
"Abstürzt" bzw das Bild "stehen bleibt" reicht es den Standpunkt des Echolots zu erhöhen bzw zuverändern.Die Funkreichweite des Boot meiner "Combo" ist im 40 Mhz Sendebereich mehr als ausreichend.Gemessen habe ich (mit Schlauchboot) über 750 Meter da benötigt man dann schon ein Fernglas . 
Das Problem mit den 20iger Boilis habe ich auch und löse das 
durch die Zugabe von Partikeln zB Mais .Was sich auf jeden Fall bewährt hat ist 
ein teilen der "Kugeln" .da bleibt dann nix mehr hängen.
Das Boot ist auch bei schlechtem Wetter z.B. Regen und relativ hohen Wellen
ohne Probleme einsetzbar.Auch voll beladen! Zum Teil wurde das Boot komplett von den Wellen "überspült" .Dabei ist nur die persönliche Hemmschwelle das Problem :q nicht die Technik.Wer taucht schon gern in zehn Meter nach seinem 
Boot:vik:

Thema "Service"

Wie schon erwähnt hatte ich von Anfang an Probleme mit dem Geber des Echolots bzw ist dort immer Wasser eingelaufen. Nie richtig viel aber ungemein nervig die Sache.
Nach dem Ende der Saison und einen Anruf später war das Boot zum Hersteller unterwegs. Ca, eineeinhalb Wochen später hatte ich die "Kiste" zurück.Netter Kontakt.

Thema "Was geht besser" oder die Nachteile??

-die größe und das Gewicht des Bootes ist schon enorm
Aber alles ist gut Verpackt im Rucksack

-Akkus Laden!!!!!! 
da ich viele Jahre Flugmodellbau betrieben habe 
hatte ich entsprechnde 12 Volt Ladegeräte "vorrätig"
Die Fernsteuerung läßt sich nicht!!!!! mit einem solchen Automatiklader
laden.Das Problem ist die Schutzdiode .Fernsteuerungen zB von Graupner haben da ein Pin zum Überbrücken dabei .Deshalb sollten bei längern Touren Ersatzakkus für die Fernsteuerung oder das Originalladegerät und"Steckdosenstrom" per Notstromer zur Verfügung stehen
sollten.Bisher habe ich im Automodus der Ladegeräte mit
bis zu 2.5 Amp den Fahrakku sorgenfrei .geladen
Die "Ladegeschichte" ist für mich persönlich der größte Nachteil.Speziell wenn keine Erfahrungen bzw Ladegeräte
zur Verfügung stehen.

-die Farbgebung ,wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich, hat sich gerade bei 
schlechtem Wetter bewährt.Man sieht es halt besser.
Speziell wenn man zurück fährt ist die leuchtgelbe Klebefolie
"Gold" wert.

-wünschenswert für die Zukunft ist sicherlich eine Umstellung 
der Fernsteuercombo auf die 2,4 GHZ Technik

-Das GPS könnte bzw sollte einen Farbbildschirm bekommen 
oder mit normalen PDA,s kompertibel sein

"Nochmal kaufen"?????

Man muß bereit sein relativ viel "Kohle" locker zu machen.

Mit den heutigem Wissen würde ich sagen .......NEIN


----------



## dyrk (20. August 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

hey....ihr baitboot spezialisten,


ich habe mal paar fragen bzgl. des carp madness xxl mit integriertem echolot. 

ist das echolot fest in dem boot integriert, oder lässt sich das echolot und der geber herausnehmen, um bspw. in einem normalen boot zu nutzen, bzw. ist es möglich auch andere echolote ohne weiteres einzubauen?

wie siehts bzgl. fließgewässer aus? welche strömungen kann das boot noch überwinden?

Gibt es noch andere baitboote, die ebenfalls mit echolot ausgestattet sind?


ich würde mich über ein paar antworten echt freuen und bedanke mich im voraus.


gruß banana jonny


----------



## archie01 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*



Banana Joe schrieb:


> hey....ihr baitboot spezialisten,
> 
> 
> ich habe mal paar fragen bzgl. des carp madness xxl mit integriertem echolot.
> ...


 

Hallo
Ich habe das Anatec Boot Link , es ist den hier genannten ebenbürtig oder in vielen Punkten überlegen, für mich als Welsangler war sehr wichtig , das das Boot auch mal einen Ankerstein von einigen Kilos mitnehmen kann.....Probleme mit großen Boilies , hehe |wavey:
Reichweite des Futterbootes - unlaubliche 1000m - du brauchst ein Fernglas:g , das Echolot hat eine Reichweite von 350m (Carponizer- System)
Dennoch würde ich es niemals damit am Rhein versuchen, das Risiko ist viel zu hoch.An allen anderen Fließgewässern ist so ein Boot wohl nicht notwendig.
Der Echolotgeber ist fest eingebaut , ich denke das ist bei allen Booten so , an einen Einsatz des Echolot mit einem normalen Boot ist deshalb nicht zu denken. 
Das schöne daran ist das die Jungs vom Carponizer das Boot mitvertreiben und auch supporten , da kann man bei Problemen auch notfalls mal vorbeifahren , mir wurde jedenfalls auch bei selbstverschuldetem "Unfall" dort großzügig geholfen.#6
Das Boot besteht übrigens in seiner Technik komplett aus Graupner Teilen - so hast du die Sicherheit überall Ersatzteile dafür zu bekommen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## dyrk (20. August 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

hört auch sehr gut an! hast mir sehr weiter geholfen, thx.



gruß banana


----------



## xpudel666x (22. August 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Habe auch ein Carponizer mit Echolot gekauft.. sofort diverse technische Probleme gehabt und kulant waren die auch nicht gerade.
Würde ich eher von abraten.


----------



## CarpMetty (22. August 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag:
War gerade mit mein Bleiakku beim Modellbauer,weil der rumzickt. Die haben auch nur mit den Kopf geschüttelt, als die gesehen haben, was für ein Stecker die für den Akku genommen haben. Der hätte mindestens eine Nr. größer sein müssen.


----------



## Boiliebernd (29. November 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Hallo Leute,

mir hat dieser thread hier super geholfen!!!!!!!Danke an alle Beteiligten...entweder Vopi oder Fish Master Jet mit Eagle Colour...was solls...Geiz ich halt woanders...Klamotten, Weiber, Alkohol...


----------



## K***H (29. November 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Moinsen

Also ich habe das Carponicer seit einem Halben Jahr fast jedes zweite Wochenende im gebrauch gehabt und bin voll mit zufrieden habe das set für 945€ gekauft mit Einsteiger Echolot, also das Echolot funktioniert einbandfrei bis 250 m und das boot an sich fährt weit über 600m alles getestet und es klappt alles super und ich glaube ich bin kein einzelfall den mein Kumpel hat sich das Gleiche gekauft und auch bei ihm funktioniert es super.#6 und er hat es fast jedes Wochenende im Einsatz.. 

Naja aber hoffe das hillft dir weiter bei deiner Entscheidung MFG:vik:


----------



## CarpMetty (29. November 2009)

*AW: Futterboot mit Echolot (Carp Madness XXL vs Carponizer)*

Moin!
Kann sein, diese Saison funktionierte auch alles bestens. Außer die üblichen Probleme mit den bescheuerten Ladeluken. Das beste an den Luken ist, das die Firma Carplounge das Problem erkannt hat, nur anstelle, das sie das Boot anders bauen, soll man sich für 30-40€ son bescheuerten Einsatz kaufen! So kann man Geld machen!
http://www.carplounge.de/xtcommerce/product_info.php?info=p22_Futterlukenaufsatz.html
Wenn mein Boot endgültig den Geist aufgibt hol ich mir nen Fishfeeder, oder Vopi!


----------

